

Terminal Wedding – Ruby gem for Prerita and Jai's marriage - expertmind
http://wedding.jai.im/

======
jaip
Author of the website here. The last thing a person who is getting married
could wish would be getting his wedding invite HNed. I think I am soon going
to cross the free plan's limit of typeform.com (which I am using for RSVPing
there)

Little history: `sudo gem install wedding` actually works. The gem was first
uploaded on rubygems. Which I thought would be the only thing that I would
share with my colleagues and hacker friends. Later I realized that it would be
too complex a thing to expect from people, so built a mock frontend around it
using jcubic's jQuery terminal plugin.

I am happy that people are finding it funny / interesting. The website found
its target audience. Just that I wouldn't be able to host this number of
people ;-)

~~~
axus
While looking at the RSVP form I never intended to send, I wondered how many
people show up at a wedding in India? In some cultures, a thousand or more
might just "drop by" for a little bit to pay their respects.

~~~
jaip
Though, it cant be generalized for India. But it is quite common to have more
than thousand people attending a wedding.

------
drdaeman
Each time I see web-based terminal with *nix-looking shell prompt inside it
ends up like this:

    
    
        ...
        Successfully installed wedding-0.0.1
        7 gems installed
        root@wedding ~$ which wedding
        which is not a valid command
        root@wedding ~$ whoami
        whoami is not a valid command
        root@wedding ~$ id -a
        id is not a valid command
        root@wedding ~$ uname -a
        uname is not a valid command
        root@wedding ~$ ls -la
        -bash: cd: -la: No such file or directory
        root@wedding ~$ logout
        logout is not a valid command
    

(closes tab)

~~~
expertmind
ha ha ;) of course, I tried running $ rm -rf /

~~~
brbcoding
we all tried that (+ sudo). :P.

------
ryangripp
This is awesome! However, 95% of my guests would be soo confused and we
probably would receive a lot of phone calls/emails asking helpdesk questions.

"How does this work" "So we tried the website and we wanted to let you know we
will be coming..."

~~~
stared
Maybe it was the point. ;)

~~~
ryangripp
ha. nice

------
hakim
I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that the vows are pull requests.

~~~
mzahir
It took a while to pass the parental CI

~~~
expertmind
What will happen if I fork this :)

------
csmattryder
Hope nobody has any issues at the wedding ceremony, and especially nobody
wants to take over the project afterwards!

I always love an interactive shell prompt on the net.

~~~
expertmind
I hope there are no bugs in wedding :).

------
nikhgupta
Should be hell of a coincidence. Joined HackerNews today, and found a friend
posting his wedding invitation on it.

Great concept.. :)

------
koenigdavidmj
I'm slightly ashamed to admit that the first thing I ever run on this type of
thing is 'make me a sandwich'.

------
vaidik
Congratulations Jai! Awesome invite I must say! \m/ Super impressed!

------
era86
I'll get about 3 people MAX to my wedding with this... AWESOME!

------
danpalmer
This is quite funny. I wish RubyGems was really this fast though!

------
pranny
I absolutely loved this concept. I was surprised to some extent that this
rubygem name is still available. Appreciated !!

------
girvo
I'm amazed at how well this works, in a WebView container no less, on my
iPhone! Cool concept, too :)

------
scilro
Not my thing, but good for them.

------
Symmetry
Ok, that is actually geekier than the PCB wedding invite I got once. Well
done.

------
Jemaclus
Very clever! My parents would not get this. At all. :P

~~~
expertmind
But all the geek will love it :). Its a real gem, so you can install it. Its
the best way to invite other hacker friends. I hope there is no hackathon on
wedding. :)

~~~
brbcoding
I thought you had made a fantastic pun there for a second... Then realized
what you really said.

"It's a real gem."

------
ratsimihah
So anyone can RSVP? Is that how weddings work?

~~~
sumang
Thats how Indian weddings are , everyone is invited. I remember my sisters
wedding with 2800 people and no place to sit.

We Indians invite everyone we know, friends, friends of friends and our
friends even invite their friends who we dont know.

Who can resist Indian wedding food ? :)

------
sylvainkalache
That is freaking awesome :)

------
boddob
shouldn't it be 12am? Or is the Pheres next afternoon?

~~~
jaip
Point taken, next commit fixes it. Thanks!

------
titomc
wohoo.. I been thinking what should I do for mine.

------
roozbeh18
no RI or RDOC yay

------
chinchang
innovative man!

